# 034Motorsport X34 Closed Top Intake Now Available!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is pleased to present our X34 Carbon Fiber Audi 8S TTRS and 8V.5 RS3 Closed-Top Cold Air Intake System for the 2.5 TFSI EVO! This intake offers horsepower and torque gains throughout the powerband, with peak gains of up to 12 crank horsepower and 11 ft-lbs of torque on stock turbo tunes. 

034Motorsport engineers worked hard to develop a complete cold air intake solution for the TTRS and RS3 that yields horsepower and torque gains over the well-designed factory airbox, ultimately resulting in this beautifully-manufactured Carbon Fiber Closed-Top Cold Air Intake System.

Meets regulations in countries that do not permit exposed air filter elements.








034Motorsport’s engineers spent extensive effort to develop a complete cold air intake solution for the TTRS and RS3 that yields horsepower and torque gains over the well-designed factory airbox. During the development process, many iterations were designed, prototyped, and tested, which resulted in this beautifully-manufactured Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System.

*MAXIMIZING AIRFLOW*








034Motorsport engineers first created a CFD-optimized carbon fiber intake tube, which is a direct, high-performance replacement for the plastic factory accordion hose. Using CAD software and 3D scanning technology, 034Motorsport was able to optimize the cross-sectional area of the intake tube while being mindful of space constraints. The resulting part is a functional work of art - maximizing performance given the factory space constraints and featuring smooth transitions that ensure optimal airflow to the turbo inlet.


*MINIMIZING INTAKE AIR TEMPERATURE​*







To ensure that the 034Motorsport X34 Closed-Top Cold Air Intake System draws in cool, dense air, the system includes a carbon fiber upper airbox, to replace the factory part, and also a stainless steel heat shield to block direct radiant heat from saturating the intake tube. The upper carbon fiber airbox bolts to the factory lower airbox, allowing the high-flow conical filter to breathe cold air from the factory inlet duct before the radiator. The stainless steel heat shield bolts to the stock intake tube mounting point and to the back of the head, preventing the high temperatures from the exhaust header and turbo from radiating directly at the intake tube. Both parts work together to minimize pre-turbo intake air temperature.








*PERFORMANCE AIR FILTER​*







The 034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Closed-Top Cold Air Intake system houses a high-flow conical air filter with double-layer pleated cotton filtration medium. This air filter design offers increased flow through an enlarged filtration surface, while ensuring superior filtration.

*OEM+ FIT & FINISH​*







034Motorsport carefully selected the carbon fiber weave of the intake tube and upper airbox to match the factory carbon fiber engine trim found in the Audi TTRS & RS3 2.5 TFSI engine bay. The 034Motorsport Audi TTRS & RS3 Closed-Top Cold Air Intake System was designed to fit like a factory part, and mates directly to the turbo inlet pipe and factory lower airbox to provide an OEM+ look.

*DYNO-VERIFIED WHEEL HORSEPOWER & TORQUE GAINS​*






034Motorsport's engineering and development efforts were validated on multiple vehicles using our Mustang AWD Dynamometer to ensure that the 034Motorsport Audi TTRS & RS3 Cold Air Intake System provided substantial increases in horsepower and torque on both stock turbo vehicles and ones with upgraded turbo kits alike. 

*PEAK WHEEL HORSEPOWER & TORQUE WITH STAGE 2 E85​*
Stock Intake: 456 WHP / 430 WTQ
034 X34 Intake: 466 WHP / 441 WTQ
Peak Gains: 12 WHP @6,780 RPM / 11 WTQ @4,125 RPM

*PRODUCT FEATURES & DETAILS*

Fits both right hand drive and left hand drive configurations
Meets regulations in countries that do not allow exposed air filters
High-quality carbon fiber construction
Carbon fiber airbox top blister provides clearance for air filter without engine bay bulk
High gloss epoxy finish
OEM+ fit a appearance
Dyno-proven horsepower and torque gains
Increased engine and induction sounds
Quieter than similar open-top intakes
Improved throttle response
Large-diameter CFD-optimized one piece air intake tube
Improved airflow over factory airbox and intake tube
Reduced Intake Air Temperature
High performance pleated cotton air filter

*WHAT'S INCLUDED:*
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS & RS3 Air Intake Tube
034Motorsport Carbon Fiber Audi TT RS & RS3 Upper Airbox
034Motorsport Double-Layer Pleated Air Filter
034Motorsport Stainless Steel Heat Shield
034Motorsport Silicone Coupler
Installation Hardware
Xacto X75300 Precision Razor Saw Set

Available now on our website! https://store.034motorsport.com/audi-tt-rs-rs3-2-5-tfsi-evo-x34-carbon-fiber-closed-top-cold-air-intake-system.html


----------

